# Investing in USA property for the long term



## lawstudent (Sep 27, 2009)

I am considering purchase a property in the USA. Prices in places like Detroit, Las Vegas, Miami or Phoenix are dirt cheap. The idea is to purchase an inexpensive but decent property, rent it at market rate and hopefully see a return in 5 or 10 years (perhaps even less than that). 

My question is which cities are worth considering that provide potentially good potential investment opportunities? 

I am deterred from considering Detroit because of it's lack of long term economic prospects.


----------

